
Ask HN: How to find a high paying software developer position - brogrammer2019
I have been programming since age 9 nearly every day (now 31 years of age)<p>I have made various web and mobile apps (all failed in terms of profitability), have experience in various database engines (Oracle Database, MySQL, SQL Server, MongoDB, PostgreSQL) pretty good at UX and UI, also I believe I am pretty good at coding. Also have some knowledge of building and training Neural Networks. Yet I still still cannot find a job today that pays over 100k<p>All the consulting agencies I have interviewed this year offered around 55k USD<p>I hear about other people on HN making more than 100k, and more than 1k per day programming.<p>Not sure what I am doing wrong?
======
bradwood
It's not only about skills, but supply-and-demand economics, perception, et
al. Try to think about a sector, vertical market, tech or industry domain, or
similar that is in high demand and build specialist, demonstrable skills in
that area.

Also, make sure your soft skills are top notch - you are confident,
articulate, present well. Talk at meet-ups, make youtube videos, write a blog
-- do a little bit of self-marketing.

